# First Weekend was huge sucess!!!



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to give up some info on the Haunt this weekend.....heree the tally thus far.....


90 out 100 people scared
6 people exited early via Emergency Exits
8 people refused to enter the house after visiting our Haunted Trail
2 people ran so fast out of the house, they left a shoe behind
1 grown man soiled himself.......

I have to say it was a huge success. We need to refine a few of our props timing but overall I am really pleased. If you are in the Northern Va area, please stop by and visit us. Pics and video to follow...........


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Soiled himself


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! A new pair of shoes!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Rock on - great job!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Sounds great! 
I'll be checking back for pics and vids and whatever else you might post


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hells yeah gotta love the soiled part mmmuuuaaahahahaha And I hope they left opposite shoes.... new prop need any shoes? Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Great job. those are some gorey pic u got on ur site. nice job.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

After checking out your site, I may have soiled myself too! LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a shoe left in my yard haunt one year. 

I thought that was the greatest thing ever. 

You got two shoes and some poo. And this is only your first weekend.

Congrats on your good work.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright!!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

slimy said:


> I had a shoe left in my yard haunt one year.
> 
> I thought that was the greatest thing ever.
> 
> ...


 Well, unfortunately no poo......he pee'd himself. I should have elaborated a bit. I am going to work on the video this weekend and try to capture the actual scares as they happen......should be sweet.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Bravo!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Loss of bladder control is the frightener's equivalent of beer through the nose at the punchline of a joke. It's the ultimate applause.

And free shoes... well, there's just no comparison.

Congrats on a screamin' start to the season.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, tonight was an excellent night for us here at The Devil's Den. We cleared over 140 people through tonight alone.....We hope to get double that tomorrow.

The tally tonight is 2 confirmed pissers, 1 cryer, 5 that refused to go into the house, 2 turned back on the trail and so far, all the props are still intact. We keep having stupid problems, like running out of Fog juice, or a light burning out. So far,cross my fingers, the pneumatics and electronics have worked flawlessly. I promise to get some pics up this weekend somtime.....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, Saturday night was even better than Friday. We cleared 154 people through tonight. We are right on track. Its funny to look back just 3 weeks ago we were still building and now we are already 2 weeks down into the season. It seems to be flying by so quickly...........pics will follow, I promise...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

great job man! i know how hard youre working! its so worth it though im sure youll agree!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds awesome! A grown man soiled himself...nothing says SUCCESS quite like that!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on your success, despite your small problems. 

2 years ago, we had a hurricane in the area, and so much driving rain prior that water apparently seaped into some extension cords and my circuit breaker kept flipping off (talk about a stressful night). I'm sure you'll work through your problems. 

Keep up the great work...your statistics speak for themselves! You sound as if you're having a blast, and that's more important than anything. I am anxiously awaiting some pics or a video.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats. I look forward to a video


----------

